# Folding Lounge Chairs On Sale



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks to dmichaelis's DW, I was informed that Sports Authority has these folding lounge chairs on sale now until Saturday. Regular price is $79.99/Sale price $39.99. Today only, there is an instore coupon for $10.00 off of a $50.00 purchase, so I got both of these chairs for $34.99 each. They weigh in at 22 lbs and hold up to 300 lbs. Cup holder and magazine pouch too! They come in a camo green and a patterned beige color, but both Lisa and I got the burgandy color which matches nicely with the maroon decals on the Outback.

Just wanted to pass a bargain along!


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Very nice!! Love the colours, and the price! great find. Don't have any of those stores around here, but got a similar one at Canadian Tire for $49.99..minus the cup holder and pouch. good for you!


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Canadiansue said:


> Very nice!! Love the colours, and the price! great find. Don't have any of those stores around here, but got a similar one at Canadian Tire for $49.99..minus the cup holder and pouch. good for you!


Very nice chairs! I've always wanted one of those. I didn't know Canadian Tire sold those...Mother's Day is coming up soon, isn't it?









Cheryl


----------



## firefighter320ms (Feb 19, 2007)

We bought ours on sale as well from Sports Authority. Man for you guys that haven't tried these I highly recommend them.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Do they sell online?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Wow those are some might fine looking chairs, I could see me kicking back in one and enjoying the stars. Sorry I missed the sale


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

Dave just went to buy a couple, we've been looking for lounge chairs so thanks for 'enabling'!!

Also, don't worry if you didn't go today, here's a link to multiple coupons for $10 off. Dave was able to use 2, so each chair was only $30 - a total bargain:

http://www.mommysavesbig.com/111sportsauthoritycoupons.pdf

Happy relaxing!

Ali


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2007)

hey skippershe thanks for the heads up .i live on longisland ny atown called lake ronkonkoma . well today we had a brushfire two towns over at connetqut state park 21 depts came .well 6 hours later a shower then dinner. i chacked here and seen the chairs . then at 5 to 9 with them closing at 9.30 of me and the mrs ran like heck. got there and there were 4 left . two coupons,and 4 were mine two for us and two for my parents .early mom and dad day presents . who better then me, well skippershe for lettin me know outbackers rule kenny


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Picked up two of these on the last sale they had in March - sans the cup holders. They are GREAT chairs, these are not wide-body recliners but for the price its hard to beat. I can vouch that they are great to sleep in too. I brought the first one home the week my wife was sick, she spent a couple of days in it since it was so comfortable. I also found myself resting my eyes many times in ours on vacation!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> Wow those are some might fine looking chairs, I could see me kicking back in one and enjoying the stars. Sorry I missed the sale


See BritsOnTour's post above for even better coupons. The chairs are on sale for $39.99 until this Saturday, so it's not too late!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sooo, what color did everyone get?


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

I just called two Sports Authority stores in Columbus and both said they are selling like hot cakes. Only 2 red left and one green and several in tan.

I have them holding 2 red ones and plan on going there on Wednesday to look at the colors. Hopefully they will take the coupons too!









Great tip on the sale and coupons!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Sooo, what color did everyone get?


According to dh, no red ones left, some tan and then kind of brown/beige patterned ones, so we have two of those - no cup holders on ours though..........

Ali


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I can't use any form of these chairs comfortably because when they are in recline mode, the back of my ankles always seem to rest over the bottom (metal) cross bar.

Wondering if others have the same issue.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

OK! So here's my update...I just went back to exchange my two chairs that had minor issues and brought the page of $10.00 off coupons with me (Thanks BritsOnTour!)

The manager had to do a return on each chair to give me the discount...What wound up happening was that she returned them at the $34.99 price and gave me $10.00 off each chair, crediting my account $20.00.

I got these chairs for $24.99 each!!!


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

Mgonzo2u said:


> I can't use any form of these chairs comfortably because when they are in recline mode, the back of my ankles always seem to rest over the bottom (metal) cross bar.
> 
> Wondering if others have the same issue.


I have seen people use foam plumbing insulation on the cross bar to make it more comfortable.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

biga said:


> I can't use any form of these chairs comfortably because when they are in recline mode, the back of my ankles always seem to rest over the bottom (metal) cross bar.
> 
> Wondering if others have the same issue.


I have seen people use foam plumbing insulation on the cross bar to make it more comfortable.
[/quote]
Good idea! How about a foam pool noodle cut down the side to fit around the bar?


----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Just returned from Sports Authority in Oceanside, Ca. They had plenty of Olive drab chairs, but when I got to the counter they refused to accept the coupon. I asked for the manager and he said that because it was reproduced on my printer that it was no good. I then asked how in heck I was supposed to get the coupon online without printing it out? He then said something about third party coupons are not accepted.
I still got the chair at the price of $39.99, which is still a great deal, if it last for a while.
You might want to ask about the coupon before trying to use it. I am not going to pursue the coupon any further.
Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

egenest said:


> Just returned from Sports Authority in Oceanside, Ca. They had plenty of Olive drab chairs, but when I got to the counter they refused to accept the coupon. I asked for the manager and he said that because it was reproduced on my printer that it was no good. I then asked how in heck I was supposed to get the coupon online without printing it out? He then said something about third party coupons are not accepted.
> I still got the chair at the price of $39.99, which is still a great deal, if it last for a while.
> You might want to ask about the coupon before trying to use it. I am not going to pursue the coupon any further.
> Ed


Hi Ed,
Well, that's just ridiculous








The coupon did say that it couldn't be duplicated, but what exactly does that mean?
Sorry you had a problem with it after all the hoopla, but hope you're happy with your new chair


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Hi,

We bought the chairs a few weeks ago at the 39.99 price in the beige color. They did not have the cup holders though.







We used them this weekend for the first time while camping at a bmx race and they were a hit with everyone. A great bargain.

Anne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

bmxmom said:


> Hi,
> 
> We bought the chairs a few weeks ago at the 39.99 price in the beige color. They did not have the cup holders though.
> 
> ...


Hi Anne,

I loved the beige chairs! If they had the cupholders we probably would have gotten them.







We found out that the burgandy and the olive green are a newer style and therefore now come with cup holders. The fact that the burgandy goes nicely with the exterior decals was a selling point for me.

If you wanted the cupholder model, you might be able to exchange them since it's only been a couple of weeks


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

We got a set in olive. We didn't try the coupon. Nice chairs though........GREAT deal @ $39 each!!


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Dawn,

Thanks for the idea. I just may do that. We would have gotten the burgandy had they had that color. I really like it.

Thanks.

Anne


----------

